# tape leash vs all belt leash



## PicklesForNoOne (Mar 22, 2011)

Did a forum search for tape leash vs belt leash, didnt find an answer.

I bought a flexi comfort large all belt leash (150 lbs max) and was debating on exchanging it for the regular flexi comfort large leash (110 lbs max) because of the difference in product weight, 19oz vs 13.4oz. Small and medium come in cord style which I can see what that is, but in the pictures for the tape style leash it looks like it doesn't have a cord and the belt part runs the whole length of the leash. So whats the difference between the tape and all belt leash parts. I know the weight difference isn't much but I can see it coming in the future when other people in the house walk the dog that there gonna complain and say its big and weighs a lot, compared to your traditional leash.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

The cord style flexi can be a bit dangerous as the cord can cause burns on people's legs if the dog runs around them. I know that from experience. I would think the tape flexi could get jammed more easily, more likely to get a kink. You already know the tape is heavier. I'd go with the cord but be careful not to let it get wrapped around your legs or someone elses as that can be painful.


----------



## PicklesForNoOne (Mar 22, 2011)

So are tape and all belt the same thing essentially


----------

